# Roo, story of a rescued Golden..need tissues



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know if this has been posted before I have just come across this story...............sniff sniff..


Notes from a Rescue in Progress | Life With Dogs


day 2.... http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2012/07/notes-from-a-rescue-in-progress-part-two/


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Makes me sick what some people do to pets, especially dogs. Glad there are people who make it their life's work to rescue abused and neglected animals.

Thanks for sharing this story. Whoever is taking care of Roo will provide a good and loving home for her. I hope to hear more updates about Roo and her road to recovery. Not all humans are garbage, I hope that Roo can trust another human again.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just read Day One and Day Two and bookmarked the page. Roo's rescuer is a truly special person. I have a feeling life is going to be more than okay for Roo from now on..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing story-Roo has a long journey ahead of her, I am going to try and follow this story. 

Roo looks and reminds me of my girl Roxy who is a former puppy mill momma that spent her entire first two years in a cage, was not socialized and had been abused verbally and physically. 

I can so relate to the pictures of Roo hiding under the table and behind the toilet. My girl hid behind the toilet in the bathroom the first week I got her-she wouldn't get up and walk, my DH had to pick her up and carry her outside to go potty. She was terrified of being inside and us.

If I didn't know better, I'd say I was reading my girl's story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

This is such a heartbreaking story, that I'm praying will have a happy ending, because Brian is saving Roo!!
Roo reminds me so much of my Smooch!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Could help but shed a tear...

I feel so blessed to have Pixie in my life and everyday I hope that she feels the same for having me in hers.

How are people capable of being such monsters?!?!?

I would love to follow the happy ending story of Roo, but didnt find the link for it... anyone? Thanks


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Found in it in the Food for thought part... Tks


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

After reading day 2, the thing that sticks to mind is how unbelieveble dogs are! They just trust and love with their full heart. I hope Roo will be able to do it again soon


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The video at the end was awesome, what a break through.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

People like Roo's rescuer deserve a medal and recognition from the city. People of his kind are of a rare "breed". Filled with compassion, sympathy, and love, they just want to share their happiness with others or in this case another animal. These sorts of people really do make the world a better place and really make others think about the little things. You can already tell that Roo has so much trust in him and it'll only grow from there.

First thread I read this morning, what a feel good story. Seriously, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is an amazing story!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Part 3 is up!! Wait til you see the video at the very end. The very last one. 

Notes From a Rescue in Progress – Part Three | Life With Dogs


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And part 3!

Notes From a Rescue in Progress - Part Three | Life With Dogs


This broke my heart, made me cry, mended it and made me cry tears of joy. Be sure to watch the videos, especially the mirror one.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Still an amazing story, but one that makes me tear up!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

That video had me crackin up. Glad to see Roo is doing so well and looks so happy.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just read all three of these and then went to give Zoey a hug!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh the poor precious darling! :--sad:My heart goes out to her. May she continue to improve.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so glad that Roo has made so much progress since she was rescued.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Part 3 is up!! Wait til you see the video at the very end. The very last one.
> 
> Notes From a Rescue in Progress – Part Three | Life With Dogs


Thank you, just read the update and watched the two videos. The one of Roo seeing herself in the mirror was great! She's made great progress, her demeanor is totally changing as she's gaining more confidence.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you, just read the update and watched the two videos. The one of Roo seeing herself in the mirror was great! She's made great progress, her demeanor is totally changing as she's gaining more confidence.


I think it's just amazing the progress the poor love has made. And it's the clear the best person in the world for her brought her home. For a pup who had such a hideous start to her life, she sure hit the jackpot when Brian brought her home. I'm loving reading his accounts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

It was so heartwarming seeing how amazed ROO was to see herself in a mirror and to get in a car. I know she will have an amazing life with Brian!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

after watching her learn to look in the mirror i think she was named aptly.... she jumps like a kangaroo to see herself. great story to keep up with
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Sweet Girl for posting part 3....Roo has come ahead leaps and bounds...what a precious girl... tears in my eyes......again....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What an inspirational story! It's given me the desire and confidence to start volunteering at my local dog shelter, and possibly even fostering.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I love this story. It's written so well (tears in my eyes). Roo is precious and I'm so glad she's had this wonderful opportunity to thrive.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Which is the video at the very end? Does it have a name and do you have the link for it?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Which is the video at the very end? Does it have a name and do you have the link for it?


It's on the same page where you read Part 3 - Brian has embedded them. One is Roo learning to get into a car - the other is Roo discovering herself in a mirror. That's the priceless one. Just click on the link in my above post for part 3 and scroll down.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I would like to follow updates on this story when they are posted.
Is there a sign-up or something on the authors page? I don't see it.
If I click the FaceBook like button (new FB user here) will I get a notice when there are updates?

Thanks.
FaceBook noob...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Part 3 is up!! Wait til you see the video at the very end. The very last one.
> 
> Notes From a Rescue in Progress – Part Three | Life With Dogs





Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Which is the video at the very end? Does it have a name and do you have the link for it?


 

Karen, the two videos are at the end of Part 3, click on the link above to read the 3rd part, then view videos. They're both great, especially the 2nd one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Otter said:


> I would like to follow updates on this story when they are posted.
> Is there a sign-up or something on the authors page? I don't see it.
> If I click the FaceBook like button (new FB user here) will I get a notice when there are updates?
> 
> ...


I've bookmarked the author's page - and I just check it every couple of days to see if he's added another account. Here's the link:

Brian Beker | Life With Dogs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mirror*

I saw both videos, Roo looking at herself in the mirror and getting in the car-they are just marvelous!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a moving story. When you see a dog who's been through so much blossom into what he or she were always intended to be - happy, playful, loving, at peace - it makes one realize how far short mankind comes to measuring up to their capacity to forgive, let go of the past, and love. We've been blessed with a few Roos in our time. They've blessed us and given us far more than we could ever have given them.

I hope the media pick up on this story.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Part Four!!

Notes From A Rescue In Progress - Part Four | Life With Dogs


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is so touching! I have rescued dogs over the years that were in such bad shape they had NO reason to ever trust another human but in the end they all do. It takes time, patience and lots of love but it's so worth it! They have given me so much more than I could ever give them. They totally understand that you saved them and are forever thankful. I wish more people would help dogs like this one.
It would be a much better world ♥


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Shame she had that setback, but not surprised either. A dog that emotionally damaged, anything can trigger it. 

If I was reading correctly (half reading/ half watching tv), he is considering rehoming Roo? I don't think that's a wise choice as it'd be too big of a change, she would just go back to her scared self. 

She does look a ton better than what I saw from part 1. Very touching story and I am still hoping for a happy ending for her. It's going to take more than a few months of repair.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Part Four!!
> 
> Notes From A Rescue In Progress - Part Four | Life With Dogs


Sweet Girl, thank you for bringing the update over. 
Roo's story is tough to read but I feel confident she _will_ find the courage needed to lead the happy, carefree life she deserves!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

That is a true animal lover!!!!!!!!!!! If anyone knows how to send donations to the person who rescued Roo please post it. The article does not say.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, sweet Roo. I think Brian is falling hopelessly in love with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dezymond said:


> Shame she had that setback, but not surprised either. A dog that emotionally damaged, anything can trigger it.
> 
> If I was reading correctly (half reading/ half watching tv), he is considering rehoming Roo? I don't think that's a wise choice as it'd be too big of a change, she would just go back to her scared self.
> 
> She does look a ton better than what I saw from part 1. Very touching story and I am still hoping for a happy ending for her. It's going to take more than a few months of repair.


Yeah, sadly it seems Brian is the foster - the transition. He rescued her - he gets her ready to be taken into a forever home. But I can't imagine doing the work he is doing with Roo... and then giving her away. I _know_ that's what rescue is, but those two are going to have a bond. 

I was really sad, too, that she had a set-back.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I was hoping Brian would keep her..I know if I had her I could never giver her up....lets hope he changes his mind...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

Brian and Roo just touch my heart. Praying Roo overcomes her setback.
My Munchkin and Smooch, both rescues, had many similarities and fears like Roo.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I look forward to the updates about Roo. This is such a touching story.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

*Roo*

Although we can not imagine Brian letting Roo go to a forever home.. He tells the story of Roo so well...so much so,that I feel myself right beside him...what is equally amazing is that not only does he show the side of what it means to the dog that has been rescued....but what anyone could feel if you chose a dog to rescue!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dezymond said:


> Shame she had that setback, but not surprised either. A dog that emotionally damaged, anything can trigger it.
> 
> If I was reading correctly (half reading/ half watching tv), he is considering rehoming Roo? I don't think that's a wise choice as it'd be too big of a change, she would just go back to her scared self.
> 
> She does look a ton better than what I saw from part 1. Very touching story and I am still hoping for a happy ending for her. It's going to take more than a few months of repair.


I agree with you about placing her up for adoption-It would take the right person or family, she would have to learn to trust them. It could be done but it would be a long process. 

My Roxy is a former puppy mill momma-her story and journey is almost identical to Roo's. She couln't be placed with anyone else unless it was with my son maybe, she knows and trusts him. It took my girl a very very long time before she trusted or felt safe with us, it was months before she would make eye contact with us. She has trust issues with anyone she doesn't know-she will warm up to people she doesn't know, but she's always very cautious with them. She's been with us 6 years and she has set backs at times similiar to what Roo went through. If only she could talk, we have an idea sometimes as to what triggers it, but we aren't sure. 
We keep working through them when it happens. Sometimes you make one step forward and take two backwards, but you don't give up, you keep trying for her sake.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I wanted to share this with you...this is an email I received from Brian (Roo's foster) ....

Dear Elizabeth:

You are so generous! Thank you. Your contribution will start working for dogs right away, and I'll do my best to make sure that the other half doesn't 'go to the dogs' by writing a decent book.

I can't tell you how much I appreciate your kind pledge.

See you on the*fb page*where I'll be posting updates about sweet little Roo (Life with Dogs has changed hands and they're just concerned with commercial results now and they don't want to support Roo stories anymore). Please post dog pictures and do some braggin'!

Yours,
Brian

...if you go to the stories of Roo ...
....and to then read about the book he is writing about her..

The Dog in the Clouds

...at the bottom you have the opportunity to donate/plege for the rescue, and to help him document Roo's story... You may donate anything from a dollar on up ... (Paypal is also available) 

p.s. *giggle* ... my donation was a humble one...!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Roo's story will no longer be on this website, really sad. 

I'm not on FB, sure hope someone will keep this thread updated.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Roo's story will no longer be on this website, really sad.
> 
> I'm not on FB, sure hope someone will keep this thread updated.


Yes, I hope so too. I'm not on FB either


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Me three!!

And here I thought I was the only person in the world not on FB!!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

well I am on FB.. but where am I looking...dog in the clouds? Brian? Roo? ummm confuzeld...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's Brian's Facebook link for "A Dog In The Clouds":

https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds

I'm rooting for him to keep Roo


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks dborgers for the link..and I hope with all my heart he keeps her too...it would be too traumatic to ship her all the way to Australia to stay with me..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Always51 said:


> Thanks dborgers for the link..and I hope with all my heart he keeps her too...it would be too traumatic to ship her all the way to Australia to stay with me..


You're welcome


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Laura* said:


> Yes, I hope so too. I'm not on FB either





Sweet Girl said:


> Me three!!
> 
> And here I thought I was the only person in the world not on FB!!!





dborgers said:


> Here's Brian's Facebook link for "A Dog In The Clouds":
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds
> 
> I'm rooting for him to keep Roo


Thanks much dborgers for the link, I'm going to book mark it, hope I can read it since I'm not on FB. 

Really glad to know I'm not the only one not of FB. Everytime I go to a link to read something on there, I get a lot of spam or phising emails afterwards.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't 'do' Facebook either since I have so much else to keep up with.

Here's a direct link to Brian's fundraising site. Donations will go towards rescue and help support Brian's efforts in writing his newest book "A Dog In The Clouds", which will raise awareness of rescue in addition to being what I suspect will be an incredible book.

The Dog in the Clouds -- Indiegogo

He's left his Facebook page open to anyone. You don't have to be a member to read updates or comments about them,

https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks much dborgers for the link, I'm going to book mark it, hope I can read it since I'm not on FB.
> 
> Really glad to know I'm not the only one not of FB. Everytime I go to a link to read something on there, I get a lot of spam or phising emails afterwards.


I bookmarked it, too - thank you! I do seem to be able to read it, even though I do not have a FB account.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

There is a new post on FB about Roo having to go to the vet for a lump and tapeworms...
https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds?ref=stream


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

*Roo...*

In case you can not see Roo updates..let's see if this works...from the Facebook site...


The Dog in the Clouds
8 hours ago
If I had to choose one word to describe Roo, that word would be brave.

At the vet's, Roo was already in terror in the parking lot. She struggled not to go inside. The easiest thing on her was to pick her up to bring her in. Inside, she trembled, but being brave, she accepted encouragement and let everyone say hi to her. In ten minutes the trembling stopped and Roo even got up to go say hi to a few kittens in a cage.

It's not going to be a good day for Roo. She has to stay there all day and have the growth on her shoulder biopsied. At first the doctor hoped it was just a cyst, but it's something else. Hopefully it won't be anything serious. Roo has really had enough bad luck to last her a lifetime.

Dr. Edmunson is one of those rare vets who combine legendary skill with unlimited compassion. The rest of her staff is as kind and gentle as anyone could hope for, so Roo is in good hands.

Because Roo is so worried, the Dr. E's strategy is not to just give her a needle of lidocaine to remove the growth, because that lidocaine shot hurts so much. Instead, Roo will be getting a shot of morphine so that she won't be terrorized by any pain. 

So keep her in your thoughts today - I'll be getting her back around 5 and bringing her home. She'll probably be a little loopy and not feeling great with the drugs onboard, but she'll be able to go back to the dog park tomorrow.



The Dog in the Clouds
11 hours ago
Taking the Roo Kahoo to the vet to check on a growth on her shoulder and a new case of tapeworms. She's not going to enjoy this. It's possible that the only time she was ever at a vet was for her lousy spay. She quakes at the Petsco, so I think this is going to be difficult for her.

With the move going on I haven't had time to properly write the next part of Roo's story, but it'll be up in a few days. In the meantime, please know that she's doing okay. The night of the big scare did seem to have a lasting effect on her, but we're working together every day to keep bringing the sweet and happy Roo Kahoo out of the shadows and leave the fearful one in them forever.

It's just going to take time.

(....hope that helps some... I am not a techie:no


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian's working on Part Five, which he'll post to his Facebook page. 

He just posted this video of Roo playing in a bucket of water this afternoon:


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am praying the biopsy comes back okay. Roo has been through enough.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Everything crossed on the biopsy. She definitely has been through enough. She deserves a wonderful furever home!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's just wonderful seeing Roo enjoying the simple things of life so much.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Part Five... I couldn't breathe as I read it...

https://www.facebook.com/notes/the-...-rescue-in-progress-part-five/340808952676835


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

I just finished reading as we sit and watch our 9 month old Carly rip around the yard and dig new holes in what used to be a lovely back yard.......small price to pay for the love of our pup.....

We need stiffer penalties for individuals who neglect defenseless animals.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is such a great story!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Carly Bear said:


> I ...
> We need stiffer penalties for individuals who neglect defenseless animals....










Absolutely !!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't really comment on Part Five without giving away the ending for the next person 

The links for Parts 1-4 are at the top of the page linked below:

Part Five - Roo's Story


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I guess he's not planning to give her up like he was originally. Unless I read it wrong, and it was awhile back so my memory may be foggy. An excellent feel good story, and I'm glad there are people still compassionate about helping these abused animals. Sacrificing so much; time, energy, etc. are all a small price to pay to change the lives of these animals. 

I hope there are more parts to come, I do hope Roo becomes more comfortable to the light, but that could take quite some time if she does heal from that fear, at all. You can see she's happy now and I'm sure that's all the guy wanted. Someone give that man a prize or some recognition, it's good people like him that aren't appreciated in today's society, which is a **** shame.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I come here to post Part 5 and its already here..Thank you!!!  ..tears in my eyes...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been keeping up with Roo on Brian's Facebook page (which is public to anyone). He kept Roo. How could he have let her go? What a heartwarming chapter in Roo's story. They're traveling across country to their new home in Vermont. 

There are updates, pics, and videos as you scroll down the page. The one about him trying to wake her up is funny.

Here's the link:

The Dog in the Clouds | Facebook


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> I've been keeping up with Roo on Brian's Facebook page (which is public to anyone). He kept Roo. How could he have let her go? What a heartwarming chapter in Roo's story. They're traveling across country to their new home in Vermont.
> 
> There are updates, pics, and videos as you scroll down the page. The one about him trying to wake her up is funny.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!! I hadn't been looking because I knew he had started his cross country trek. That video of her (not) waking up is hilarious.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*New Video of Roo in Vermont*

Brian posted a video of Roo hiding a crust of bread on his Facebook page. Aw. Good girl! Now you know where the snack is for later LOL 

BTW, don't need to join Facebook to read his updates. Just click here:

https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

hasn't Roo just blossomed!!  I love reading about her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

I just loved watching Roo hiding the crust of bread. What a SMART GIRL!
She is such a doll!

Thanks for giving us the link to check up on Roo!!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...gintheClouds&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13493473346305


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's great to see how well Roo is doing. What a sweetie pie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just getting up to date on Roo's story and progress. The recent entries and videos are great, fantastic to see her making such great progress. 

Thanks to everyone for posting the updates and links.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Roo is a doll, and Brian, an angel! Thank you so much for this udpate, she looks just like my Skyler!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian's put a couple more videos up on his Facebook page. How great to see this little girl enjoying life for all she's worth. And to think she was in such horrible physical and emotional condition just weeks ago, minutes from being euthanized. Amazing what the power of love can do


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

yes!! it is a love story!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Brian posted a video of Roo hiding a crust of bread on his Facebook page. Aw. Good girl! Now you know where the snack is for later LOL
> 
> BTW, don't need to join Facebook to read his updates. Just click here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds


That is so cute! I love the beautiful great outdoors and the sounds of daytime October crickets!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been keeping up with Roo on Brian's Facebook page. She's come so far. Lots of updates on the Facebook page (you don't need to be a member. Just click the link and then close the Facebook login/signup window that pops up by clicking "Close" at the bottom right). What a wonderful story.

https://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds

This is a video he posted of her picking out her first toy on her own.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this video-great update. Roo is so beautiful, she looks fantastic!

She has come such a long way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That video was one of my favourite yet of Roo. Her story of recovery continues to amaze me. What a resilient soul she has.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

What a beautiful video of ROO picking out her first toy!

I love her, just like everyone!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw that was such a sweet video of Roo picking her toy. Just made me smile


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

not a dry eye in this house tonight.
Our odyssey with Gracie was similar but not as horrific.
God bless Roo and all those like her.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks Danny. You just brought Roo to life for the rest of us


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> thanks Danny. You just brought Roo to life for the rest of us


I just posted some video updates on Always51's thread is all. 

The credit goes to Always51 who, luckily for us, started this thread last July. I'm just adding updates. I didn't know about Roo until Always51 kindly started this thread. It was my lucky night coming across it, that's for sure. Brian's early posts that Always51 linked were on a blog he's no longer with. When that happened, and I hope Always51 didn't mind, I searched for where he went. It's my sincere pleasure to add updates. 

Roo and Brian's story is such an inspirational one, isn't it? It enriches my life as I browse Brian and Roo's Facebook page (linked a few times above) read up on her progress, watch her blossom, and bask in the inspiration of humanity surrounding her cheering them both on. Strangers with a common love for Roo. Heartwarming.

Thank you Always51. You gave some of us an early Christmas gift last July by introducing us to Roo.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think we all love Roo  Please feel free to add anything about her that you find...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian and Roo are moving to Colorado tomorrow. Incredibly loud and incessant hunter's gunfire in every direction where they'd moved to in Vermont. The landlord promised it was peace and quiet there. Not so. At all.

The Dog in the Clouds | Indiegogo

He posted this pic of Roo spotting a chipmunk coming out of the leaves:










BRIAN:

Hi Everybody - 

This little chipmunk popped out of the fallen leaves right in front of Roo. Both of them were shocked. Roo did a play bow - I didn't get a picture because I was on my way to interfering - and when the chipmunk scrambled, Roo picked him up. I got her to let go before anything happened. She was for that moment so proud of herself. She didn't seem to hold it against me that I made her let her new toy go.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Brian is also frustrated with Facebook, with good reson, so he will be starting a blog after they get to Colorado.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Brian is also frustrated with Facebook, with good reson, so he will be starting a blog after they get to Colorado.


I read that too. That's too bad. Facebook is a lot to keep up with besides the 'new' features. 

----------- Thanks to Always51 for posting this amazing story.  ------------

I'm sure with their move Roo will find the peace and quiet Brian thought they'd find in Vermont when he packed up and moved from L.A. for Roo's sake. Remember the video of Roo swimming in Colorado? Wow. It was so heartwarming to see her run like a dog should. 

BTW, this link: *IndieGogo* is for anyone who'd like to pitch in - benefiting rescues and enabling Brian to finish his book. Half goes to rescue, half to help him finish his book. 

He's a terrific writer. As a lifelong voracious reader I found Brian's writing as good if not better than anything I've read. If anyone liked "The Art Of Racing In The Rain" (Enzo, the dog, talking about life from his perspective) you'll like Brian's real life writing. Words that touch that good place inside us. Check out Roo's story. Amazing story, beautifully written.

If his series "Notes From A Rescue In Progress" (linked below) are any indicator, I'm in for one heck of a good read when Brian's book is done. Sponsors get copies of his book and a dedication by pitching in at his* IndieGogo site*. 

You even get a picture of you and your dog in the credits at the "Pack" and "Big Dogs" level. 

*Notes From A Rescue In Progress (Roo's)*
By Brian Beker

Part One
Part Two
Part Three
Part Four
Part Five

What a wonderful story. And supremely kind person.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a sampling (Part 1) for anyone who hasn't had a chance to read Roo's story. He captures her state as an abandoned, abused and broken angel so vividly. 

I sincerely hope her story gains a lot of international attention. in the same way Charles Dickens did in the 19th Century in bringing the plight of the downtrodden into the public eye. Incredible things happened in England as a result. Even bad dog owners who hear about it might think twice about putting another precious soul through the same thing. I hope Brian won't mind if I post Part 1. Links to the other chapters of Roo's adventure are posted in my previous post. 

God bless Roo, Brian, and everyone who's every helped a Roo.

*Part 1*:


*Notes from a Rescue in Progress*​ 







July 24, 2012







Posted by Brian Beker


A beautiful young Golden Retriever is hiding in the dark in my closet. I have seen her eyes in the sunlight, so I know they are filled with fear. By the time I got her, all she wanted was a place where she could hide her head. She scrambled behind the toilet. Eventually I cleared a den for her in a dark closet. She is shutting out a world in which everything scares her. I hear her shallow panting.
​ 

Roo was named by a rescue worker from IndiLab Rescue who pulled her from a high-kill shelter in Los Angeles and brought her to an inner-city clinic to be spayed. The first time I saw her, she was trembling at the end of a leash when a tech brought her out into a Saturday morning waiting room packed with pit bulls and Chihuahuas. The tech was downcast about the state the dog was in, or maybe just about the job in general. His scrubs were bloody, and Roo was covered in a week’s worth of what happens when you’re not let out of a small cage. The amount of money vouchered by the county didn’t inspire anyone to rinse the thick wadding of feces and urine off this girl before slicing her belly open.

The golden fur bred into her by humans for their luxury requires human grooming. Roo’s was the dirty grey of the LA streets. It was gnarled into dreadlocks made of a hardened mixture of cement and gravel. The sides of her abdomen were sucked in tight. She didn’t walk so much as stumble. As soon as she got outside, she peed for so long that a couple of machos with a pit bull made some cracks her way. I gave them a look that could have made me a gang casualty. Their pit bull looked like a kind dog with his own problems.

She was terrified, but Roo still had her dignity. More than I could say for myself some of the times when I’ve been wounded, scared, filthy, friendless and left for dead. I fell a little in love with her.

Sounds that I couldn’t even hear sent Roo cringing to the ground, her snout flattened in submission on the sidewalk. She expected everything to hurt her. In the bright sunlight I saw dozens of fleas crawling on her. I got down on the sidewalk and felt her trembling when I held her. She let me. With my body against hers I felt her irregular breathing. I tried to tell her things were looking up, but I don’t know if I sounded convincing.



The idea of getting in the car terrified her. I lifted her up and put her in. Every muscle in her body was as tense as a high-voltage wire. She froze and shook.

My guess is that this dog had been imprisoned. She probably grew up in a cage or a bathroom. It would explain why going into a house would be so threatening to her. Pulling on her leash wasn’t an option. I picked her up to bring her inside. For a minute I just held her and before long her muscles softened and her head drooped onto my arm. There are times a dog needs to be held as much as any human does.
Her crooked incision was inelegantly stitched. It looked like a homemade carpet repair. She was in no state to eat or drink, and what courage she worked up she used to scramble for a spot to hide. She jammed herself behind the toilet. I once knew a dog who marched himself up on top of a garbage pile when he was ready to die. It was heartbreaking. Roo reminded me of him.

But I knew something Roo didn’t know. I knew that her days of being harmed are over.

On balance, humans don’t have much to be proud of in the way we breed dogs and dictate the conditions of their lives as our property. Instead of living up to our simple end of the bargain – the provision of food, shelter and care – we are all too prone to letting those dependent lives be destroyed. All too many beings who start out pure and hopeful have their spirits crushed by what would be bad luck if it wasn’t entirely man-made. Well-loved dogs who are blessed with good lives comprise a tiny minority. Dogs like Roo – neglected, scared, jettisoned, sick and starved – are everywhere.



Any shelter is filled with dogs at every stage of the decline. Fur rots and tangles and becomes home to parasites before it falls out in clumps. Skeletons show. Infected ears make every moment a hell of pain and itching – under Roo’s flaps it’s all hot red scabs and thick brown wax. The skin is covered with sores from malnutrition and bloody scabs from gnawing at the fleas. Cuts fester. Teeth turn brown. Scars accumulate. Limps develop. Those are just the visible things. Those can be treated. Fear is a much tougher customer.

The fear is what you see in Roo’s deep brown eyes. Once she was a puppy whose eyes smiled at everything she saw. On her journey to her hiding spot behind a toilet, those smiles were extinguished.
My work was cut out for me. First things first – fleas and filth had to be dealt with so Roo could start to heal. Her incision could not be made wet, so a real bath was out of the question. Even if the incision could be protected, the flea meds can’t be applied after a shampoo.
After letting her decompress for an hour or so behind the toilet I pulled her out as softly as I could and carried her outside. I showed her how the hose works – it didn’t bother her – and ran a slow stream of cool water over her. I don’t have a bathtub, so that was the only choice. The thick black infestation of flea eggs on her back would have to wait; the water would have run down onto her belly.

Roo held still and began to close her eyes as the water ran over her. I worked as much of the dirt out of her with my hands as I could. She never moved an inch, and when the water soaked through the fur on her head I felt her take a deep breath and relax the muscles in her neck. Her head lowered a bit, and I felt her tongue lick my arm, tentatively and only a couple of times. I know what is feels like to receive unexpected kindness from someone who cares when you are wounded and frightened. Roo was feeling what I had felt. Cool water on a hot day.

Sometimes it takes so little to help. I patted her soft golden mane down with a towel. For a moment, with fleas crawling around a spot on her snout that she had scratched raw, she raised her eyes to look into mine. Her eyes were filled with exhaustion and strain, but for that moment there was no fear. Her look made me stop and hold her and she moved closer and leaned the top of her head against me.

Balls of the cement mixed with sharp rocks were jammed in-between her foot pads and underneath her claws. No wonder she had been walking gingerly. I chopped all the worst of it off with scissors. When I finished with one paw, she offered the other.

If my guess that Roo might have suffered long imprisonment is correct, it would account for why she was scared to come back inside the house. But back inside, she chose a spot under the desk instead of cramming herself behind the toilet, and that was a little less heartbreaking. At least she had chosen to be in the same room. It was a start.



She didn’t want any food or water. She just wanted to sleep. I left her in peace. I couldn’t take my eyes off her.

After a couple of hours I got down on my hands and knees to say hi to her and see if she might take a sip of water. Though she wasn’t ready for that, the tip of her tail tapped the floor a couple of times when she saw me. It wasn’t much of a wag as wags go, but it was as much of a wag as this weakened dog could work up, and it practically brought tears to my eyes. It was one of the best wags ever.

I held her head in my hands, and she went to sleep like that, her soft lips on the palm of my hand. And I felt her take a breath so deep that her ribs pushed up against mine. She sighed it out in that jagged way human children do at the end of a heavy cry.

Roo needs to have basic needs met. Fleas, recovery, nutrition. Her ears. Her coat. Above all, Roo needs love and kindness. I have my work cut out for me. Whatever someone did to her needs to be undone.

This is the first in a series that will describe what happens with this dog. I’ll let you know how it goes with the angel in the tattered golden coat. I’m almost as scared as she is. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Brian's dedication to Roo has been so moving. The patience and care he has given her, to help her come out of her terrified shell ... right to his decision to move away from Vermont because of her fear of the gunfire... I just think he's one of those rare, special breeds. What a lucky girl Roo is. She had such a horrendous start to her young life. I hope one day Brian is able to help her forget those first few months even happened.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just saw this have read part 2 & 3 at home my coworks would never let me live it down if they saw me cry


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Brian's dedication to Roo has been so moving. The patience and care he has given her, to help her come out of her terrified shell ... right to his decision to move away from Vermont because of her fear of the gunfire... I just think he's one of those rare, special breeds. What a lucky girl Roo is. She had such a horrendous start to her young life. I hope one day Brian is able to help her forget those first few months even happened.


Very well said  It's dedication that after leaving L.A. for Vermont so Roo could have some space to run around he had to move again. 



Capt Jack said:


> Just saw this have read part 2 & 3 at home my coworks would never let me live it down if they saw me cry


I had to grab some tissues too. Akin to reading the opening chapters of "The Art Of Racing In The Rain". The words go right to the heart. Brian really captures Roo's situation and the rainbow of emotions for both the rescued Roo and her rescuer, Brian.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My heart broke when I was reading part 1 and 2. I was totally bawling at work, in my cubicle, hoping no one noticed.


----------



## Brian Beker (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, Everybody - 

Danny told me about this forum and how much support there was here for the stories about my little puppy Roo. When I saw for myself, I was amazed. I'm so grateful to all of you for caring so much about Roo. I never really knew a Golden Retriever well, and in her all the beauty of the immense spirit of these dogs shines through.

As I write this, Roo and I are in Boulder, Colorado. As Danny mentioned in a post, the place I happened to rent in Vermont was strangely situated right where about a dozen (or so it sounded) people went to shoot in the forest. I rented the place because it was supposed to be extremely peaceful. It was, as you can imagine, pretty hard on the little Roo girl.

When she was in Boulder two months ago, she arrived at a new level of happiness. Especially because of one small lake where lots of dogs go to swim, she was able to meet and play with lots of dogs. She had just experienced water in nature for the first time a few days before, and playing with dogs not long before that. The combination of the two? Well, you're all more experienced Golden people than I am, so you can imagine how happy that made her. What a deep satisfaction that brought to her kind, damaged soul.

So I brought her back. We got a late start on Friday because I was bitten by a deer tick and had to get some doxycycline to prevent Lyme Disease from taking hold. We drove 500 miles Friday and stopped at Clarion, PA. Staying in motels is hard on Roo. Se gets very frightened. That place was harder than most, because it had two big mirrors in the tiny room, to make it appear bigger, and that spooked her. I always worry about setting her back.

On Saturday we covered about 800 miles. Roo is the perfect shotgun rider. Never a complaint. Every once in a while, lying in the passenger seat (she's tiny for a Golden, and can curl up on the front seat of my tiny Scion), she puts a paw on my thigh and presses down. When I look over at her, she is gazing at me, right in the eyes, unblinking. Boy. Does that ever hit me hard.

Saturday night we stopped in Sweet Water, Missouri, at a Rodeway. It was clean and quiet, and yet, that room, for some reason, really terrified Roo. I had to get some sleep, though, so all I could do was get her out of there as early as possible in the morning.

After another 750 miles on Sunday, we made it to Boulder. It was dark, and that made it harder for Roo. She definitely has problems with the dark. I have to leave night lights on for her. The first night - last night - she slept under a little table. When the sun came up, she hopped up on the bed. 

Today she got her reward. We went back to Coot Lake, and Roo expressed pure joy - ebullience, genuine happiness - for two and a half straight hours. I've never seen her smile so much, prance and pounce so much. From the moment she arrived there and recognized where she was, until a last sunset dip that she couldn't resist, even though she was shivering by then, every minute was filled with happiness for her.

So, we're here in Boulder. I'll try to find a place that will be easy on her. And I believe that with her strength of character, her basic dog-goodness, that she will prevail. I see her getting better all the time, in spite of the fact that she has a hard go of it every day. Someone did some bad things to her. Things that, frankly, I'm not bighearted enough to forgive. I don't have any sympathy for people who abuse animals. When someone abuses a young puppy, I'm not sure that that person has anything left to recommend him to the world. Every morning, when I see Roo wake up, I can't help thinking about how she was hurt. 

Well. Thank you all again for caring so much about Roo. And a special thanks to Danny for his big heart. I hope you all have a chance to visit the facebook page, where I post updates about this sweet puppy. Before too long I'll set up a web site - a suggestion of Danny's that makes perfect sense - and limit the facebook stuff. But for the time being, you don't need an account there. They make it look like you do, but you don't - you can just scroll down to the stories and pictures. The address is

http://facebook.com/thedogintheclouds

Take care - and I'll be back, because I can use some guidance and I bet this is the place to find it.

Roo Kahoo, AKA Junior, & Brian


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Than you so much for the update. I follow you on FB and can't wait to hear more. Please let us know when you have the website up. I don't want to lose touch. You are her salvation.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome Brian 

I'm so glad you joined! You're gonna like it here. One of the few places on the 'net where it's all about love. I found it when my boy Andy was diagnosed with lymphoma last December 1st. What a godsend. 

Again, welcome. And congrats on the new move. Not many people would uproot their lives twice for the sake of a golden girl. Anyway, you're certainly amongst friends.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, Brian, couple tips others gave me when I signed up:

- If you'd like to create a signature with pic, links to your Facebook page or whatever, click "User CP" (left side of the toolbar up top). The menu along the left has everything you need.

- You can add something under your name other than "New Member" ... like "Roo's dad", etc. Under Edit Signature, you can add a picture of Roo and links to your Facebook page, et al that will show up at the bottom of every post. If you need any help people will be more than happy to assist you, as they did for me.

- Under "Search" you can find your threads or your posts.

- When you post on a thread it automatically "subscribes you". To manage those or check in on new posts in subscribed threads, go to the right of the toolbar up top and click "QUICK LINKS" nearer the right side of the toolbar

- To post YouTube videos, click "Go Advanced" under the text box. I've found that videos post best if I click "Share" on the YouTube video, then select "Long link". Just post that link in the text box and preview. Doing it that way someone can expand to full screen without having to leave and go to YouTube.

Again, Welcome!!  Roo's story has touched so many people here and around the world. I'm subscribed to this thread and will check for updates, as I have since Always51 first posted this thread. It's been a very moving experience following her progress. Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome!!! I've just discovered your story a few days ago, and I follow you on FB now. I'm so very happy that you've joined the forum! I would love to hear more and see more photos of Roo.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Brian!! and Roo!!...I am so happy you have joined us..We all love your story and cant wait to hear the next instalment.
and thank you Danny for getting Brian to come here.....we are so blessed!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Always51 said:


> Welcome Brian!! and Roo!!...I am so happy you have joined us..We all love your story and cant wait to hear the next installment.
> 
> And thank you Danny for getting Brian to come here.....we are so blessed!!


The thanks is due to you, the one who let us all learn about Roo's story. What a gift! Thank YOU, Karen


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Roo's Dad. It's great that you have joined our group Brian. You have a very special little girl and she's so lucky to have you watching out for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Miss Roo, what a very special girl you have there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian and Roo*

Brian and Roo

A very warm welcome to you both! We love you for the love you've given Roo!
She SO DESERVES IT!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I too have been following Roo's story on facebook. You've done something truly amazing!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*



Brian Beker said:


> Hi, Everybody -
> 
> Danny told me about this forum and how much support there was here for the stories about my little puppy Roo. When I saw for myself, I was amazed. I'm so grateful to all of you for caring so much about Roo. I never really knew a Golden Retriever well, and in her all the beauty of the immense spirit of these dogs shines through.
> 
> ...


Brian: You are amazing!! I know that you will love ROO FOREVER! You are the BEST DAD!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so glad you have joined our little family. I have been following your story since part one - cried many tears as I read about Roo's struggles and your patience and love in helping her. I think you are a truly special person. 

I hope Boulder works out well for you both - and I hope you stick around here and continue to share your amazing story of Roo.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Brian,
So glad to see you've joined GRF! I read the first 4 parts of your story on the blog a few months ago and was moved to tears. What you've done for Roo is truly amazing! I hope you two are settling well in CO. Hope to see you around there forum... there's tons of information here, people always willing to give advice, but most importantly there's a great group of people who adore goldens and would love to hear about Roo's every growing confidence and fun antics! See you around!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for introducing me to these articles! I read all four and now I want an update!!!!!


----------



## Brian Beker (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, Everybody - 

The little Hookie Roo is lying on the bed sleeping. I'm in a chair next to it in a room we rented for a few weeks in Boulder while we look for a place. She is OUT COLD. I had to stop her swimming today because all of a sudden she was shivering so hard. Of course, she wanted to keep swimming. She's learning to retrieve. Until a couple of days ago she wouldn't keep fetching past a couple of tosses, but now she wants to go more and more. And, she's starting to get the idea that she should bring the stick or ball back to me.

She's doing well. There's one minor behavioral issue developing that I need to nip in the bud. She pesters some other dogs too aggressively to play. When their humans don't understand dog language they mistake it for aggression. It's not - but it's still not good manners. So the little Kahoo is going to have to spend a little more time on the leash during her beloved park time until she learns to calm down. If anyone has any thoughts, please let me know.

A couple of you mentioned that you've read four parts f Roo's story. There's a fifth part that isn't on Life with Dogs, it's tucked away in my facebook page. Go to http://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds and then click on the Notes section, and you'll find it there.

Of, if you go to that page and click on About, all the links are there. Have a look at the video for The Dog in the Clouds, if you haven't seen that. If there's anyone you think might enjoy the Roo stories, send them the link to that About section so they can find everything in one place. 

This is the link to the About section: http://www.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds/info

Thank you all again for all your good wishes.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian,

We're all such fans of Roo. What you've done with her is nothing short of amazing.

Thank you for the update. We really appreciate them. One of the most heartwarming stories of 2012.

Danny


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Brian...glad you had time to pop in!! I always share your stories on facebook...so now a few of my friends are now following Roo's story too...give Roo a big hug for me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have been following your and Roo's journey along the way and have celebrated the wonderful accomplishments she has made. To see a dog become confident and blossom into the dog she was meant to be, is truly amazing. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Brian, welcome to the People's Republic It was pretty nippy today, so not a wonder that Roo was shivering. My current, as well as my previous, golden will swim in any weather, and hanging icicles on their coats aren/t/weren't ever a deterrent. I've followed Roo's story with interest. Your writing style is so wonderfully descriptive, and I can surely relate to the tale since I'm a volunteer with Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies. My current fella had his back broken by his previous owners and has a rotated pelvis from being kept in a too small crate. If you want to find some of the good trails or simply go for a walk with another well-behaved golden, I'm going to send you my e-mail address in a PM, which stands for private message. Look in the upper right hand of the screen when you sign in, and you'll see whether you have any PMs. Thank you for rescuing Roo. I think they rescue us, as well.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

This story not only breaks my heart but warms it also, Roo is so lucky to have found someone like you to rescue her and give her the chance to become a happy and loved dog.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

For those that follow Roo's on going journey to become a real dog  Brian made her a new web page for updates
ttp://thedogintheclouds.com/
Here is a video of her seeing snow for the first time. Unbelievable how far she has come
https://brian-beker.squarespace.com/blog/2013/1/7/roo-snow


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was hoping he'd start his own website. 

What a wonderful transformation little Roo has made!! An inspiration for all who might rescue, because most dogs make turnarounds like this with just a little love, time, and attention.

How fun watching Roo see her first snow!! Oh, and the 'drug mule from Mexico' video. Aw. 

http://www.adogintheclouds.com


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

the drug mule thing just cracked me up. I love reading his stories about Roo and the changes she has made. She did have some back sliding not long ago, it was posted on facebook. Facebook made it so hard to keep track he decided to post the new website.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Phud! I misposted the website

The Dog in the Clouds


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian and Roo*



dborgers said:


> Thanks for the update. I was hoping he'd start his own website.
> 
> What a wonderful transformation little Roo has made!! An inspiration for all who might rescue, because most dogs make turnarounds like this with just a little love, time, and attention.
> 
> ...


BRIAN AND ROO-You are both inspirations and I am so glad you FOUND ONE ANOTHER!

Brian: Thank you for sharing Roo first experiencing snow with us! She loves it. I am so glad you both have each other! We on the Golden Ret. Forum love to follow her story!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Brian! I love reading about Roo and You


----------



## Brian Beker (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, Everybody - 

Thanks for all the support, and Danny, especially, for keeping everyone posted. Boy, I wonder how anyone who has a site as complicated as this gets through the days. My new little blog site has just about nothing up there, and it's already taking more hours out of the day than a certain little Miss Rooki Kahooki Hey-Ho seems to appreciate.

Anyway, the new site is The Dog in the Clouds. I hope you'll all sign up for a subscription, which only means that you'll get an email at the most once a day whenever the site is posted - as soon as I figure out how to do that! I got fed up with posting on facebook because of their policy to limit the feed to 16 percent of people, even though they wanted it.

So now, the Kahoo has what amounts to her own blog. I'm just her Boswell. When you see it, you'll see how empty it would be (well, it's still pretty empty, but it'll get more material all the time - as long as Rooki keeps it up for the camera!). I really hope you'll all visit and become regulars, and in return I'll try to keep it interesting.

Lot's more Roo news will follow. I'm pretty fascinated with her, as you can tell, so I pay a lot of attention to her and photograph her all the time.

And for those of you who haven't seen The Dog in the Clouds video, it's up there too, about my beautiful Lab Orville.

Thank you all again.

l,

R&B


----------



## Brian Beker (Nov 20, 2012)

*Oh, and HELP!*

Anyone who is so inclined and has a few minutes, I really need help making the site a success, and the only way to do that is to get the word out. If you could post about it here and in whatever other forums you use, and on facebook, reddit, G+, Pinterest - whatever you use - that would be such a HUGE help.

Please go to the site and like and comment, and click on the share button and send the posts you like far and wide. 

the link is The Dog in the Clouds

Thanks!
R&B


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Brian Beker said:


> Anyone who is so inclined and has a few minutes, I really need help making the site a success, and the only way to do that is to get the word out. If you could post about it here and in whatever other forums you use, and on facebook, reddit, G+, Pinterest - whatever you use - that would be such a HUGE help.
> 
> Please go to the site and like and comment, and click on the share button and send the posts you like far and wide.
> 
> ...


Shared!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Done!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian, 

Altariss is the one who posted the info about your website. I only repeated it.

I'm grateful Always51 started this thread or me and others here would never have known about Roo. 

Hope you stop by more often. This place is THE golden site


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! Roo is such a different girl than when you rescued her. This precious video warms my soul! She is a snow angel! What a wonderful testament to how compassion and love can transform a golden's life. Thanks so much for rescuing her!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Shared, Thank You for giving Roo the life she deserves as do all animals in shelters and rescues!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Brian I always enjoy each and every update and video about Roo. Her first snow video is priceless. You have done an amazing job with her. Warms my heart


----------



## Brian Beker (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, Everybody - 

Roo and I are in Mexico. I'm exhausted, but a young girl like Roo needs her exercise. The wind here HOWLS at 25-30 mph every day. When it continues into the night, when Rooki is still a little nervous, it bothers her the littlest bit, but, thankfully, not the way it used to. She bounds into and out of the Sea of Cortez like she was born in it. Lots of news and updates at the blog.

Two things I thought I should bring to your attention: First, there is a video of Roo having a dream that you might get a chuckle out of. Scroll down at our blog site, The Dog in the Clouds, till you see the Roo dreaming video (not the one titled Roo's fears in the night, the one titled Roo dreaming, the one below that of her dreaming). It is her greatest performance yet.

Second, the original Roo stories, Notes from a Rescue in Progress, are bundled together in an ebook at the Amazon Kindle Store. It made it to the top of the top ten and stayed there, getting as high as Number Two overall in the dog section. Rooki Kahoo is a best seller. It's about time that dog started to pull her own weight!

Right now, and through the 28th of February, they're free, so this would be a good time to let any friends or family know about them. They won't need a Kindle to be able to read them - Amazon has software for any computer, phone or tablet. If you email them the link to the Amazon page, they'll be able to download the ebook.

This is the link to the Amazon page: Notes from a Dog Rescue in Progress: Brian Beker: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


Reviews on the Amazon page are more helpful than anything. So far there are about 80 five star reviews. They are singlepawedly what is propelling Roo's story. 

Thank you all for your support, and I hope everyone is well.

l,
R&B


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Great book, everyone should buy one. I bought it the day Brian put it up on Amazon. I look forward to the next updates in book form. Roos story is amazing and I thank Brian for keeping us all updated on her progress. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Brian...I'm Ellie's owner, we were in touch on FB since Ellie has a lot of the same fears as Roo. Loved the book, and look forward to hearing how Roo progresses!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats, Brian. Looking forward to reading the book, and happy to be a sponsor.

Danny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

I just love hearing your updates on Roo and I love Roo.
Congratulations to you and Roo on the book!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Its a wonderful read Brian...as its free until today I hope lots of people here look at it...Roo is a joy to watch!


----------



## Brian Beker (Nov 20, 2012)

*Pawtographed Roo Books till May 8*

Hi, Everybody - 

Roo and I have been traveling so much... we're up in the Puget Sound and hoping to stay a little, but rentals are hard to find, so we might be on our way in a few days again.

In the meantime, to thank all the incredible supporters, we're making pawprinted copies of Roo's book available - at cost - just until May 8th. We might extend if we get another mailing address after that, but doubtfully, as the amount of work it has created for Rooki Kahoo is surprising.

I didn't not want to let you guys know, so if you'd like a pawprinted and inscribed copy, you have until Wednesday to order. Once again, these are being offered at cost with thanks to everyone.

Easy PayPal ordering at The Dog in the Clouds


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I ordered mine and can't wait to get it. Brian has done a WONDERFUL job bringing out the joyful golden Roo was always meant to be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian

Hoping you and Roo have a wonderful time!
Give her big kisses from me!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I ordered my paw printed book last night. Can't wait to get it. I tell my husband about Roos progress and that he should read it. Now maybe he'll read Roos story and will appreciate how special Roo and Brian are. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

and very special they are


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my copy of Brian's book "Notes From A Rescue In Progress" in the mail today for having donated to his book cause through IndieGogo.

Guess what? Roo autographed it!!! Yep. Nice big inky paw print right next to his nice note and autograph. 

Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I got my copy of Brian's book "Notes From A Rescue In Progress" in the mail today for having donated to his book cause through IndieGogo.
> 
> Guess what? Roo autographed it!!! Yep. Nice big inky paw print right next to his nice note and autograph.
> 
> Looking forward to reading it.


Danny:

That is SO COOL!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my book today! With Rookies paw print and a nice inscription from Brian.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I got mine too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Isn't it just the coolest? I've never received a dog autograph. Aw, she's such a good girl. No doubt it took a lot of patience for Roo Kahoo to sit there getting her paw covered in ink and autographing each book. 

The world famous and loved mark of Roo:


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I couldn't get my dogs to do it. Maybe Jinger would, but Riley is still to hyper. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been following this story and their Facebook page.
Brian just posted that they are at the ER vet with a possible snakebite.

https://m.facebook.com/TheDogintheClouds?ref=bookmark


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Jennifer1..... me too.....hope that Roo pulls through....She is in the best care now....


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I've not been a fan of some of the things he lets Roo do, and this snake bite is one of the results I've feared. Whenever I've suggested maybe he keep his dog leashed or a little more under control I been shouted down by unquestioning supporters, but some of the things still make me worry about Roo's safety. Of course, Roo gets to live an adventurous doggy life, so who am I to judge about whether quantity or quality is more important in a dog's life? But I still shake my head and think to myself, "I told you so." I just hope Roo pulls through.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with you on that. I have also been concerned about Roo (& frankly Brian) in some of their adventures. I do hope she pulls through. There haven't been any updates since late last night when she was started on antivenin


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She got to go home after the antivenom treatment.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Roo is one lucky doggy...get better Roo..


----------

